# 20 Gallon High with Amazon Swords



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

My 20 gallon high is planted with a bunch of amazon sword plants and I am only using iron fertilizer. How much CO2 do I need just to keep them super green and alive but to the point where they won't grow so much because the tank is small.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

you could try DIY yeast co2. That should give you some co2. Usually when you have co2, its to go with high lights and therefore fast growth. You probably dont need co2 if your just trying to keep them alive. I have a sword plant in my 125 with 1 wpg and no co2 and its green as it can get.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Word to the wise my swords didnt do near as well in my tank till i gave them some root tabs, I have T5 lighting with pressurized co2


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I would stick with Fluorish Excel as your carbon source in a tank that small. I would also use at least Fluorish Comprehensive in addition to the Iron. If you don't have a plant substrate, root tabs will help a lot as previously mentioned. What type of swords are they? Depending on the amount of light you have, they will most likely outgrow your tank or languish.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I agree with bio swords really arent really suitable for yor tank you ever thought about Crypt's there easily grown in low light/ low tech aquariums and depending on which varient you get they can be quite colorfull


----------

